

The Center of Sidra: The Culture and Custom of Spanish Cider - wallflower
http://cidercraftmag.com/the-center-of-sidra-the-culture-and-custom-of-spanish-cider/

======
nextos
Shameless plug - I'm from Asturias. Currently, I'm trying to bootstrap a
startup which will sell high quality food at reasonable prices from small
producers. A bit of a romantic idea.

Supermarkets, especially those in Northern Europe, need to get disrupted.
They're an oligopoly making truckloads of money by selling products of dubious
quality at unreasonable prices.

Cider is obviously among what we are stocking. It's a quite unique thing, I
think. If anyone wants to do business in EU/US/Far East just let me know via
my profile.

~~~
karambahh
Working with "northern european" retailers myself, I can tell you're in for a
bumpy ride (their scale is so huge they can basically force your suppliers to
stop supplying you if they want to), but there's definitely a market for food
at reasonable prices from small producers. Good luck in your endeavour!

------
deadprogram
I've spent a lot of time in Asturias myself, and the culture of sidra and the
wonderful little bars (sidrerias) that serve it are treasures. If you are
lucky enough to find yourself in the north of Spain, don't miss out!

~~~
mc32
Hard cider is seeing a revival in the US (as well as the UK, as I understand
it) One of the first ones I learned about was ACE cider in Sebastopol. They
even have a great Perry (pear hard cider)

~~~
mason55
Yeah as the article mentions, Basque cider is totally different from Woodchuck
or even the drier brands that you get in the US. The only time I've seen it
Stateside is at a Basque restaurant here in NYC (Euzkadi).

~~~
porsupah
Have you tried UK farmhouse ciders? I'm curious how the general styles
compare. Unfortunately, I don't know the NYC scene at all - I'm rather more
familiar with San Francisco. (FWIW, I haven't tried the place yet, but
[http://upcidersf.com/](http://upcidersf.com/) is on my radar)

------
jrochkind1
Are there Spanish cider's of this style available in the U.S.?

~~~
phren0logy
I highly recommend this one: [http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/sarasola-sidra-
natural/96203/](http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/sarasola-sidra-natural/96203/)

